# IC Markets MT4 demo account down?



## ftw129 (5 April 2013)

Hello out there!

Is anyone currently using IC Markets Demo MT4 account and if so can you please check yours to see if it's working at the moment?

Mine went berserk as soon as the Non Farm figures came out at 8.30 and I haven't been able to get any quotes since. It appears as though it has frozen and it's not my computer.

Perhaps they limit their data to the Demo's during these volatile announcements....?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## albaby (6 April 2013)

ftw129 said:


> Hello out there!
> 
> Is anyone currently using IC Markets Demo MT4 account and if so can you please check yours to see if it's working at the moment?
> 
> ...



Have you tried their help desk?


----------



## TulipFX (8 April 2013)

Their whole server crashed, probably the most inopportune time of the month for it to do so. The demo takes its feed from the live server, so when the live server went down so did the demo.


----------



## WestCoastWizard (8 April 2013)

Yup, right at the most exciting time in forex. 5 seconds in to NFP then it froze. I went to chat with the people there. Terrible customer service. After waiting for a long time, they only said their server crashed and need to be restarted. And about an hour later it did come back up. I hope nobody got hurt.


----------



## ftw129 (8 April 2013)

WestCoastWizard said:


> Terrible customer service. After waiting for a long time, they only said their server crashed and need to be restarted. And about an hour later it did come back up. I hope nobody got hurt.




I couldn't even get their attention 

Worrying.


----------



## TulipFX (8 April 2013)

WestCoastWizard said:


> Yup, right at the most exciting time in forex. 5 seconds in to NFP then it froze. I went to chat with the people there. Terrible customer service. After waiting for a long time, they only said their server crashed and need to be restarted. And about an hour later it did come back up. I hope nobody got hurt.




Imagine how many people were trying to contact them at that point to be fair.


Some EAs which trade spikes put through an enormous amount of modify orders, in this case it brought the whole systems down.


----------



## ftw129 (15 July 2013)

Anyone else having trouble getting their MT4 demo working tonight?

:1zhelp:


----------



## ftw129 (15 July 2013)

All good now


----------

